# Palmetto



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any updates ???


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Amateur..anything? Thanks!


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Everything got started late this morning due to fog. Started around 9:30ish. Amateur was a triple. Long middle bird, medium right bird both retired. Flyer off to the left. Long memory bird was giving most trouble but a few nailed it. They were only about 1/2 through around 2 o'clock.

Derby: Rick Millheim 1st & 2nd (Dont know which dogs)
Hugh Arthur 3rd: Ruby

That's all I know....

Kyle


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you...


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any open call backs ?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

All I know is the 2 year old Rev and Rex Bell got a Jam in the Amt!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Just heard that Hardscrabble Ride the Wind, handled by Karl Gunzer and owned by Sydney Gardave won the Open and qualified for the National! Congratulations!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

stevelow said:


> Just heard that Hardscrabble Ride the Wind, handled by Karl Gunzer and owned by Sydney Gardave won the Open and qualified for the National! Congratulations!


Alright! Way to go Sydney and Rider!!

FOM


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Just heard that Karl Gunzer also won the Qual with Bear Creek's King Louie, owned by Kelly Hepworth! Congratulations, Karl on two wins at the same trial!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

stevelow said:


> Just heard that Karl Gunzer also won the Qual with Bear Creek's King Louie, owned by Kelly Hepworth! Congratulations, Karl on two wins at the same trial!


Yahoo!!!! Congrats to Karl on his great weekend!!!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

stevelow said:


> Just heard that Karl Gunzer also won the Qual with Bear Creek's King Louie, owned by Kelly Hepworth! Congratulations, Karl on two wins at the same trial!


Darn it all, Steve, what he didn't tell you is a Flatcoat owned by Karen Peterson took fourth in the qual. Pretty cool for a Flattie. However, she pushed my Carson into RJ. Ironically, I train with Karen in the summers upon occasion and Polaire was there when Carson was learning to swim.

Anyway, way to go Polaire! A Flatcoat in the ribbons. And Karl - heck of a weekend!


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

I might add that Karen was the handler too!

Way to go Karen and Po.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey! I just met Miss Karen out training this week! Way to go!


----------

